# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  FoxTab

## benseven11

Fox tab per firefox te lejon te kalosh neper tabsa te ndryshem te brauzerit ne 3 D me shpejtesi.
Shkarkohet instalohet dhe behet ristart firefoksi kur te kerkohet.Klik save tabs me mbylljen e firefoxit.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/8879
Me rihapjen e firefoxit do rishfaqen tabsta ne brauzer qe kishe.
Menyra e pare per te kaluar nga tabsa te ndryshem.
Shtyp ne tastjere ctrl dhe mbaje shtypur.
Shtyp Tab -lesho Tab buton ne tastjere, shtyp tab- lesho tab,nqs te del dritare ballore e ndonje tab qe do ta shohesh leshon ctrl.

Menyra e dyte figura poshte me miun.

----------

